

Show HN: ONtrepreneur Academy - kchard
http://ontrepreneuracademy.com/

======
rogerthat4029
Hey really like the notepad! Can I use it on other computers, like my laptop?

------
cherylmyof
Will you have courses on social media? Great stuff! Can't wait to see more.

------
bdmh44
This looks pretty cool. Will there be more courses?

